# Vellum Owners !!!!!!



## awos (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello,
I was hoping to get some response from Vellum owner. The frame they sell look great. How are they to ride and product quality? Any recommendation, the pricing is very reasonable for a full carbon frame. Short three year warranty for the frame, but with a race/crash warranty .
I have not seen the frame in any races in OK, AR, or TX.

Thanks,
awos


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

http://www.procyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=4254


----------



## awos (Aug 11, 2006)

I read that, I guess the company vellum cycle home is in the Phillipines.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

show your vellums!


----------



## obiron (Sep 28, 2005)

*From Vellum Owner*

Sorry for the delay, I just ran across your post.

I am a Vellum owner, actually I am the president of a Vellum sponsored team. We had Vellum as a title sponsor last year and liked the bike so much that we choose to keep them for the 07 season.

Our team rides the Edge frame set and have produced many great results on the frames. Everest Challenge State Climbing Championship, Masters 35+ 1/2/3.
Melon City Criterium 40+ 1/2/3 1st
Snake Alley Criterium, 30+ 1/2/3 3rd and 5th.
A stage win at Cascade Classic Stage Race 35+ 1/2/3.
Davis 4th of July Criterium, 35+ 1/2/3, 1st. (by Chris Baker formerly of the 7-11 development team)

OK, so we are geezer racers, but think about it for a second... we have several ex-pros and riders that have been racing and in the bike industry for over 20 years. Most of my riders are engineers, designers, Software Marketing Engineers, and even an Optics Laser Technician at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory. In other words, there are more than a couple smart guys with a ton of racing experience rolling around on these frames.

The Edge frame set is a perfect blend of stiffness and comfort. Note: This is a true race frame, it is not squishy like some other full carbon frames. At the same time it is not as compliant if you are looking for comfort over performance. 
However, the stiffness makes it handle better than a lot of other similar frames.
My teammate rides a 58, he also owns and Orbea Orca and notes that the Orbea does get a high speed shimmy on fast descents. His Vellum Edge does not have this problem.
Photos:
http://armaments.blogspot.com/2006/05/snake-alley-criterium.html

Please feel free to contact me if you have any specific questions.
[email protected]

Ron Castia, President
EMC/Vellum Cycles Masters Racing Team


----------

